# 든지 하는



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

The following sentence appeared in my textbook:

그래서 말하기 성적을 우선으로 한다든지 하는 보다 객관적인 기준을 마련하는 게 무엇보다도 최선이라고 봅니다. 
(A group of teachers are deciding a procedure to decide who to award a scholarship to)

Instead of "한다든지 하는" Would the following also make sense? Do they sound unnatural?
0. 성적을 우선으로 한다든지 하는 보다 객관적인 기준 (original)
1. 성적을 우선으로 한다거나 하는 보다 객관적인 기준
2. 성적을 우선으로 한는 것 같은 보다 객관적인 기준

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Kross

The first sentence is okay, but the second doesn't work. That sounds wrong to me.


----------



## 82riceballs

I see, thank you so much!!


----------

